# Classic AMT - The Silhouette show car



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

This Bill Cushenbery-designed show car kit was one of the earliest car kits I ever purchased and built on my own - great box art and car design. I remember having a heck of a time building the trailer that came with the car - the large clear dome that went on top was (for me) very difficult to align correctly. 
I bought the re-release about a year ago but haven't built it yet - it's sitting with the AMTronic in the "to do" pile...


----------

